# peeing all over the house



## beckymike (May 30, 2012)

I took my 2 year old shih-tzu pomeranian to the vet today he does not have a UTI or crystals.. The vet has ruled his peeing a behavioral issue ughhhhhh........:suspicious:


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

My new rescue Eddee has a marking habit. I am working on it by starting all over with the potty training just as if he is a puppy. He is being neutered tomorrow ... I figure this will help get our training off to a good start. Hopefully he will not feel much like marking for the next few days.  I feel for you! Sounds like this is what you need to do also.

I cannot figure out if Eddee is nervous, or insecure, or really happy with his new home and making sure I know it! Lol! 

Be sure to clean up all the spots with a good enzymatic cleaner or your dog will just keep going in the same places because they smell like a potty place.  That is really important.


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

I'm pasting in your first post just for the convenience of anyone who wants to chime in.



> I have a 2 year old sci-tzu/pomeranian and he pees all over the house. He doesn't do it when we aren't home. he is neutered any suggestions...


Was he ever truly housetrained? Like 100%, no matter what, he didn't pee in the house? If so, what changed? If your schedule changed and he's being asked to hold it longer, maybe he can't, and that's something to readjust. If nothing changed, go back to housetraining 101: out ever 2 hours, huge praise and treats for going outside, supervised indoors or crated/penned up, and clean with Nature's Miracle.


----------



## beckymike (May 30, 2012)

Thank you all.. I am starting the potty training all over again and this weekend we are cleaning carpets and furniture.. Hopefully we can break this habit


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

Nuetering sometimes helps.


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

beckymike said:


> Thank you all.. I am starting the potty training all over again and this weekend we are cleaning carpets and furniture.. Hopefully we can break this habit


Let us know how it goes. If nothing us, you'll have really clean carpets and furniture. That's a plus.


----------

